# Joint pain



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

So its becoming more and more of a problem with Ranger. He seems to get the pain mostly in his back legs, but when he gets bad its really hard to tell if it isn't everywhere or not. His hocks swell up with fluid and he's left gimping around. He's a pretty active dog, always on the go, usually from early am until later in the evening. I just worry with the size he is (115 - 120lbs) and the way he's fed by the boyfriend and the boyfriend's father. Pork roast cooked complete with onions all to himself, or prok chops again cooked or chicken again cooked etc or cooked liver never in a balanced way, never in proper amounts, just sporadic throughout the day, basically whatever they eat he gets a meal of as well and this maybe several times a day depending plus countless... countless amounts of treats like Beneful slices and Beggin strips. He's also free fed kibble, right now Go! Endurance. The boyfriend is coming around and seeing that its not such a good way of feeding, but there is no reasoning with his father.

He's 3 years old and the boyfriend hopes to have him around and able to go to work with him for years to come. Other then diet(which yes needs to be worked on) what would be the best supplement to give him? Is there a particular brand of glucosamine that works better then others?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i had a thread going about my older girl and my attempts to find a support for my girl.

finally, i did order liquid health glucosamine, even though it has stevia in it, albeit in tiny quantities.

i also ordered a product called connectin, which is about the cleanest one....but it's all herbal....i started her on that whilst i wait for the liquid health...i don't have much to report about it...yet.

i also think that if the dog is being fed onions and other inflammatories, it's going to make the condition worse.

what kind of exercise does he get?

here are lots of recommends:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/13120-beyond-frustrated.html


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

He's on the go in the woods with the boyfriend 5 days a week 8am - 4pm, he is also used for hunting. In the winter he slows down a lot to just walks around town with a few good multi-hour runs/hikes. They move in with his parents during the winter while he's laid off work and thus the not so nice game of "stuff the Lab" starts and no amount of talking nicely or yelling stops it from happening. Despite it clearly hurting the dog, it gets an excuse other then the food. The newest one being "well I think he's inbred and that's what the problem is"....

Thanks for the link, I'll look into it now.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

What about Recovery SA?


----------

